# hooking bait



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

My wife and I have been getting alot of runs at 3 mile using whole bait 3 to 8 inches off. But when we go to set the hook and reel them in they just come off. Weto are using any hook 2/0 to 6/0. I hook the bait either through the back or tail. Why are my hooks not setting?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Alot of times bigger fish tend to sit on bait alot may take 30-40 secs for them to actully eat it tighten your drag just alittle to give some resistance and let them run with it for alittle then set your hook hope this helps!

Chase


----------



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

I usually set my drag and let them take it till they stop then try to bring them in. Maybe. I need to let them have it a little longer.


----------



## Mafute (Jul 10, 2011)

It may seem strange, but there are quite a few aligator gars in the bays this year. I caught a four footer the other day. I was using live bait (4-6 inch mullet and huge pogies) but kept missing the fish over and over, for several trips, same location. I was thinking and hoping big redfish. Happened to catch the culprit, the gar, when my leader got twisted around his bottom jaw. At first I was kinda disappointed in the wasted time and emotions, not to mention the ant, mosquito, and gnat bites (shore fishing), but that's fishing. Released the fish unharmed, sscaled down my tackle and bait, and started fishing closer to shore. Caught aeveral short reds and specks, plus a keeper speck. Yaaayyyy.


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

rskechak said:


> My wife and I have been getting alot of runs at 3 mile using whole bait 3 to 8 inches off. But when we go to set the hook and reel them in they just come off. Weto are using any hook 2/0 to 6/0. I hook the bait either through the back or tail. Why are my hooks not setting?


Not knowing what type or bait you using, there are a couple of things come to mind....First I would use a circle hook that matches the bait size. Don't over size the hook. Second, if I'm fishing the bottom I want my bait hooked in the lips so he's swiming with the current. Lastly, don't use a too much weight. The tried and true Carolina Rig works pretty damn good offshore as well as inshore. Don't over think it it either. My experience over here in the Destin area is Redfish like a moving tide usually the out going tide. Mix your bait. Try large Shrimp hooked through the horn, small to medium blue Crabs hooked in the backside of the shell point and finger Mullet throught the lips. Good luck and good fishing to ya!


----------



## rskechak (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I will try these tips and let you know how it goes. We are using croker, trout, menhaden, and whatever else I catch in my net from the bridge.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

To honest there is no perfect way, to hook a bait inshore fishing, different hooks will give you different hookup under a given situation, setting a hook on pier fish and fishing from the beach. You got try different methods


----------

